# Display Folder Size in Explorer



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey everybody,

I have been struggling with this issue for a while now: windows' explorer can't display folder sizes in a column (in detail view that is...).
I've used various apps to "solve" it but those usually open up their own windows and scan folders on their own... Totally *not* what I need 

Anyway, I've found a good solution and I'm happy to share it with you ppl over here because my guess is more of you have this problem.

It's done by installing a DLL library file coded by Mark Dormer that acts as a plug-in for explorer. Instructions and download here:

http://markd.mvps.org/home.asp

I'll copy some more instructions over from a forum I got the initial link from:


```
Using the dirsize.dll plugin from MVP Mark Dormer, you can add the Folder 
Size column for folders in Detail View. This plugin calculates the folder 
size and displays it in a column. Download Dirsize.dll plugin and place the 
file in Windows\System32 folder. Now, register the DLL using regsvr32 
command from Start, Run dialog. 

regsvr32 %Systemroot%\System32\Dirsize.dll 

Next, open a folder and set it to Detail view. From the View menu, click 
Choose Details. Put a checkmark near Folder Size, and click OK. Use CTRL and 
+ key (Numeric Keypad) combination to resize the column width, so that the 
Folder Size column is displayed correctly. 

To apply this setting for all the folders, click Tools, Folder Options. In 
the View tab and click Apply to all folders. To remove the feature, simply 
un-register the DLL [regsvr32 /u %Systemroot%\System32\Dirsize.dll]. Ignore 
error messages if any.
```
It creates an extra collumn with the cumulative folder size given either in KB or MB. In his info Mark states that the sorting in explorer doesn't work but I suppose that issue is fixed now because it's been working great for me 

Cheers

/NL


----------

